# Peter Lustig ist Tot



## RonGames (24. Februar 2016)

Der bekannte Moderator der "Löwenzahn" ZDF Show ist am Dienstag Verstorben in Alter von 78 Jahren.

Damit geht ein Teil meiner Kindheit dahin. 

Kennt ihr ihn überhaupt und wie empfindet ihr den Tot von ihn ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (24. Februar 2016)

R.I.P.

War er doch schon 78? Irgendwie war der Mann für mich zeitlos und ich habe nur ein Bild von Ihm vor dem geistigen Auge.

Danke Peter, du hast mir in der Kindheit viele interessante Sachen nahe gebracht.


----------



## Frontline25 (24. Februar 2016)

Oh nuuu :/
War damals einer meiner Lieblings sendungen...
Selbst heute noch hat man die musik als Ohrwurm 

Ruhe in Frieden, ..


----------



## Jimiblu (24. Februar 2016)

Neben der Sendung mit der Maus war Löwenzahn eine der ersten Sendungen, die mich meine Eltern haben regelmäßig schauen lassen. Hat definitv nicht geschadet! 
Schade, dass der Peter gestorben ist.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Februar 2016)

Schade 

jetzt ist halt Schluß mit lustig


----------



## Pittermann (24. Februar 2016)

R.I.P Namensvetter.


----------



## DaXXes (24. Februar 2016)

Schade, habe seine Sendungen auch sehr gerne geschaut - hab manchmal sogar die Mittagschule geschwänzt, damit ich "mittendrin" schauen konnte xD


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Viele meines Jahgangs (1991) sowie ältere und jüngere sind mit ihm aufgewachsen, er konnte einem interessantes und nützliches Wissen verständnisvoll vermitteln und hat somit mindestens eine Generation zum stetem Hinterfragen und nachhaltigem Denken animiert.

"You maybe gone, but you are never over"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

R.I.P
Ok mir hat er nicht so zugesagt und zu den Glanzzeiten hatte ich wenig mit dem TV am Hut oder glänzte durch Abwesenheit. Für mich war er zu Öko über weite Strecken aber trotzdem gehörte er in der Zeit der Flimmerkiste neben der Sendung mit der Maus zu den Sendungen die Wissen vermittelten. Nun parkt der Bauwagen neben der Himmelstür und er kann dem allmächtigen Vater noch was beibringen.


----------



## The_Veggie (24. Februar 2016)

Schade,
Als Kind fand ich die Sendungen immer sehr interessant


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

R.I.P. Peter Lustig


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. Februar 2016)

Natürlich kenne ich Peter Lustig. Vor allem in meiner Kindheit habe des öftern seine Sendung gesehen und gemocht.

 Auch im Nachhinein betrachtet finde ich das Peter Lustig einer meiner liebsten Moderatoren war


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Februar 2016)

Fand ich als Kind immer besser als die Sendung mit der Maus. 

RIP


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Wieder ist ein Teil meiner Kindheit verloren ....

Danke Peter, für viele interessante Stunden


----------



## T-Drive (28. Februar 2016)

R.I.P.

Leider geht alles so dahin ...
Hab oft in der zweiten Reihe gesessen wenn meine Kinder Löwenzahn geschaut haben und fands auch für Erwachsene manchmal recht unterhaltsam.

Wo sich Paschulke jetzt wohl Rat holt


----------

